# Convert Epoch time in sh script



## Erratus (May 17, 2010)

```
# date +%s
1274130844
```

How do I convert epoch time back to human readable? Have searched and read man date but didn't got a clue.


----------



## aragon (May 17, 2010)

```
date -j -f %s 1274130844
```


----------



## Erratus (May 17, 2010)

Ok, %s only. So this is even shorter:


```
date -r 1274130844
```


----------

